# Swell Reptiles



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

Vivariums | Reptile Supplies | Live Food

Has anyone used this site before? Is it any good?
Am thinking of ordering some stuff from there but we are unsure if the site is reliable or not?
Thanks


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd say so - we got stuff from there. No faffing, arrived in a few days. Ben


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok thanks mate
We been using 888reptiles.co.uk but they dont have all the items we want. Also been using petzoo.co.uk but postage and packing is expensive and livefoods.co.uk but again postage can get expensive on it!


----------



## forwantof (Feb 10, 2008)

I've used swell a few times and havent had any problems whatsoever - everything arrived quickly too!


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Willem

Our postage was a bit on the steep side wasn't it. I've recently reduced our standard next day delivery from £6.99 to £5.88. Probably still not the cheapest but it's what it costs us to send stuff by next day courier.

Do we stock all the items you want Willem? If not please let me know, as I'm in the process of adding products to the website, if there's something in particular that you want I'd be glad to add it to the site just for you. Hopefully one day we'll have our full range of products on the site, we're getting there slowly but surely!

Thanks


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I use swell all the time, great people to deal with.


----------



## SiLvEr_SnAkE (Mar 1, 2008)

I've used Swell for a lot of stuff...
It can sometimes take a couple of days or a nudge for them to answer support emails. But when they do answer emails they are very helpful.

I've also used Pet Zoo mentioned above and will be using them again in the future.


----------

